# Nova Brick



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

I've had a customer ask about Nova Brick, has anyone used this, what is the approximate installation time, any problems with the material?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Nova Brick is not really a true masonry product. It is a mortarless concrete siding unit/system that is hung on a structure with screws.

It has been around for about 10 to 15 years and has been used very sucessfully in Canada, where it was developed.

It is not cheap, but it is easy to install. I saw a home 100% sided by a retired couple nad you would not know it was not real brick veneer from 30 to 50 feet. Do not have a mason contractor install it - he will get too fussy. Have a siding or carpentry contractor do it.

When I was in Michigan, we sided two older wrinkled tin buildings and they turned out great. The brick came from a plant west of Toronto.

Check the web site (don't remember the address, so Google).


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply dick, I was looking more along the lines of install time 3 hrs per square, 5 hrs per square so I know about what to charge for install. Also I do appreciate the other input you mentioned.


----------

